# 18" wheels on an 04 questions?



## weissadam24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, new to the forum lots of great info on here really the reason I bought one of these awesome cars is due to the raw info on this site.

Ive been an owner of Firebirds for many years and just fell in love with the GTO.

Im getting ready to dump some money in this car on wheels and tires. I own an 04 with factory wheels and I have thumbed through the threads and cant get a great answer.

I want to up size to 18s due to the look and the problems many have with strut rub with the 17s.

I found a set that I like that are 5x120 18x8 with a 35mm offset. I want to go with the factory 18" tire size 235\40-18. Im I going to run into problems with this? I need a set of tires so I figure now is as good as time as any to up the size. Any in sight would be great. Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

As long as your rear springs and the rest of your suspension is fine you'll be ok. The wheels will only be pushed out 13mm more.


----------



## weissadam24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea I've checked my ride hight and the alignment was done a month ago. I'm pretty sure I'm going to be fine. Just wanted to double check. Thanks bro!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

35mm is not the greatest offset to have. Factory is 48mm. With so many wheel choices out there with a better fit, you would be much better off getting an offset no smaller than 40mm.

Not saying that your choice won't work, but there is no reason to take a chance going that close to the fenders or quarters when there are better choices

Good luck with whatever you choose to do

For an example, I have a slight drop in my car and with a 43mm offset (18x8)in front I was rubbing, so I had to put a pretty aggressive negative camber adjustment to get rid of my MAJOR rubbing, to the point of ruining the tires


----------



## choicesmade24 (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree I would not go less than 40mm


----------

